# MAC LC475



## mad'doc (17 Septembre 2001)

Bonjour,

Je viens de récupérer 2 UC LC475, l'une complète et l'autre sans aucune barette mémoire.
1) quelle sont les barettes mémoire (RAM et vidéo) qui montent suir un LC475 ?
2) J'ai branché l'UC complète sur un moniteur Apple 13' couleur et je n'ai pas d'affichage. Ce micro affiche-t'il en N&B ou y a-t'il incompatibilité avec certains moniteurs ?
Je précise quand-même que le moniteur fonctionne correctment avec un Performa 630.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Septembre 2001)

Salut, pour les barettes, il s'agit de barettes SIMM 72-broches comme dans la majorité des macs de cette époque.
Pour l'écran, il devrait normalenent pouvoir fonctionner et en millier de couleurs même.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Branches le peut-être sur le 2e LC pour voir, tu devrais avoir une image même sans barette si c'est le cas, il y a un problème avec le premier LC? et c'est plutôt mal barré (sauf si les barette vidéo on *aussi* étés enlevées mais la pour en retrouver? et je ne sais pas s'il est possible de les enlever).

les spécifications technique du LC475 sont sur lesite technique d'Apple


----------



## mad'doc (17 Septembre 2001)

Merci pour ta réponse.
J'ai essayé de mettre toutes les barettes dans la seconde UC et j'obtiens le même résultat.
Dois-je en conclure que cela viens de la barette vidéo ?
Je n'ai pas testé le démarrage sans barette. Je vais le faire.
@+


----------



## ficelle (17 Septembre 2001)

sur un lc475 avec un 13", il n'y a pas de probleme pour afficher en milliers de couleurs. fais donc un petiit reset de p-ram.
a+


----------



## roro (18 Septembre 2001)

effectivement, pas de pbm pour afficher en millier de couleurs sur un 13" avec un LC475, à condition d'avoir 1Mo de VRAM (livré avec 512ko d'origine)


----------



## mfay (18 Septembre 2001)

Le 13" est parfaitement reconnu et il reconnait même les VGA PC en 640x480 ou 800x600.

En gros le 475 est très proche du 630 même type de mémoire presque même puissance.

Attention seulement à une chose : Il consomme vite sa pile. Et une fois usée, il refuse de démarrer du premier coup.

J'en ai un vieux que j'utilisais pour faire des gravures de CD en x6. C'est un des meilleurs micros APPLE, même si il est un peu faiblard maintenant. Il est très dur à planter et ultra fiable.

[18 septembre 2001 : message édité par mfay]


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Octobre 2001)

bjr
Attention les barettes du LC 475 sont speciales au 475 et ne sont pas celles de la serie LC.JE LE SAIS J EN AI UN.Une barette 32 Mega coutait 1200F A l occase elle vaut encore 300F.
Effectivement la pile s use et il ne demarre qu au Deuxieme coup comme s il fallait amorcer.
Quant au plantage c est une autre histoire.
Il n y aque lles AII et III qui ne plantaneitn jamais!


----------



## Zitoune (3 Octobre 2001)

Certains 475 démarrent sans pile, d'autres en ont absolument besoin : ça dépend de je-ne-sais-pas-quoi sur la carte-mère.

Sinon, si les barettes de Ram ne sont pas les mêmes que celles du LC, ce sont les mêmes que celles que l'on trouve dans un Centris/Quadra ou 6100/7100.

Il faut ABSOLUMENT remplir l'emplacement situé le long de l'alimenation, mais je ne sais pas si c'est une barette vidéo ou de Rom.

Bonne chance


----------



## mad'doc (4 Octobre 2001)

Merci à tous. Il ne me reste plus qu'à vérifier si mes barettes sont les bonnes car j'ai un doute. Et puis je vais essayer de changer la pile sur l'une des UC. Si vous avez d'autres infos, n'hésitez pas, je suis preneur.
@+


----------



## Zitoune (4 Octobre 2001)

Tu peux tester les barettes de Ram sur le 630 puisque c'est les mêmes que sur le 475. Pour cela, il faut dévisser quelques vis au dos du 630 et tirer sur la poignée métallique : cela te permettra de glisser la carte-mère hors de son boîtier.
Pour la pile, je crois que le 630 n'en a pas, mais je ne suis plus très sûr (ça fait longtemps). Touojurs est-il que s'il y en a une, tu peux l'essayer sans crainte : du Classic jusqu'au 710, les piles sont les mêmes.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Octobre 2001)

Bonjour,

Il me semble que sur une UC serie Lc les barettes memoire vont par paire?


----------



## Gwenhiver (5 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par beber:
*Il me semble que sur une UC serie Lc les barettes memoire vont par paire?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ben déjà, sur un LC 630, il n'y a qu'un slot, alors


----------



## Zitoune (5 Octobre 2001)

Sur le LCIII, LC475, il n'y a aussi qu'un slot ! 
Mais c'est vrai que certaines machines de cette époque n'acceptaient que la Ram par paire (cf 6100 par exemple), mais pas toutes (cf Centris650/Quadra650).
Passe un message pour nous dire si ta machine s'est réveillée !!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Octobre 2001)

pour zitoune et surtout mad doc

sur le 475 IL Y A 4 MEG SUR LA CARTE MERE ET DANS Le slot d' EXTENSION UNE BARETTE DE 72 BROCHES DE 1 2,4,...32 MEGAS ce qui donne un maxi de 36 Megas( 4+32 dans l extension ).
Les bareettes video sont le long de l alimentation.De leur capacite depend l affichage en nbre d couleurs (voir les specif teniques de APPLE
Avec 2 LC dont un incomplet on doit en faire un qui fonctionne,si les barettes video marchent.(l'ecran marchant)Il n y a pas besoinde barettes memoire,tant mieux s il y en a.


JD


----------



## Zitoune (6 Octobre 2001)

Oui, il y a effectivement 4 Mo soudés sur la carte-mère du 475, et évidemment, le slot mémoire, on est libre de le remplir ou non. Je n'ai jamais dit le contraire.

L'autre slot situé le long de l'alimentation est à remplir absolument (je l'avais déjà dit), mais ce n'est pas de la Ram (ce que j'avais déjà signalé aussi) : merci de nous avoir appris que c'est une barette vidéo (ce que je soupçonnais).


----------



## mad'doc (8 Octobre 2001)

Bonjour,
J'ai fait les essais que vous m'avez proposés: Pour les deux UC, j'ai zappé la PRAM:
- 1ère UC: Rien ne s'est passé de particulier, ça n'a pas évolué. Toujours écran noir.
- 2nde UC: Après un moment, j'ai bien entendu l'UC démarrer, le disque dur s'activer mais je n'ai eu que des lignes vertes en affichage à l'écran.
Voici ce que je pense: Pour la 1ère UC, il faut commencer par changer la pile et pour la 2nde UC, ça doit me dire que la RAM vidéo est morte.
Et vous, qu'en pensez-vous ?


----------



## mad'doc (8 Octobre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par mad'doc:
*Bonjour,
J'ai fait les essais que vous m'avez proposés: Pour les deux UC, j'ai zappé la PRAM:
- 1ère UC: Rien ne s'est passé de particulier, ça n'a pas évolué. Toujours écran noir.
- 2nde UC: Après un moment, j'ai bien entendu l'UC démarrer, le disque dur s'activer mais je n'ai eu que des lignes vertes en affichage à l'écran.
Voici ce que je pense: Pour la 1ère UC, il faut commencer par changer la pile et pour la 2nde UC, ça doit me dire que la RAM vidéo est morte.
Et vous, qu'en pensez-vous ?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>






 J'ai oublié aussi, je n'ai pas de disquette de boot et je ne sais absolument pas ce qu'il y a sur le disue dur. Est-il possible de se créer une disquette de boot à partir d'un système sur CD ?


----------



## Thierry GEFARD (8 Octobre 2001)

Bonjour,

A priori je pense que tu peux créer ta disquette système avec le CD. Tu doit utiliser 7.1 ou inférieur.


----------



## Zitoune (9 Octobre 2001)

Tu peux télécharger des disquettes de boot MacOS 7.5 sur cette page : http://macetcolle.free.fr/insta.html


----------



## mad'doc (9 Octobre 2001)

Je n'ai pas eu le temps d'essayer autre chose qui aurait pu faire avancer le schmilblic.
Merci à Zitoune pour le lien très utile.
Toutefois, j'ai une précision à apporter:
Il y a 2 emplacements de barette en parallèle de l'alim et 1 emplacement perpandiculaire aux 2 autres.
Pour faire mes essais, je change les barettes d'une UC à l'autre. Rien n'est soudé.
@+


----------



## Zitoune (14 Octobre 2001)

On peut télécharger les guides de réparation Apple (dont celui du 475) ici : http://www.accesscom.com/%7Egamba/manuals2.html


----------



## mad'doc (28 Octobre 2003)

Je remonte un vieux post mais là, j'ai bien l'intention de faire démarrer le LC 475 qui me reste (l'autre a servi de pièces détachées à la personne qui me l'avait donné)
Apparemment, je n'ai pas gardé le bon puisque celui-ci ne veut rien savoir à l'allumage.
J'ai mis le DD dans le 7300 pour voir ce qu'il y avait dessus (démarrage à partir du CD): un système 7.1.3 et Excel. Rien d'autre à priori.
Le DD est donc en état puisque j'ai pu me promener dedans sans problème.
Maintenant, je l'ai remonté dans son UC d'origine.
A l'allumage, son "normal", le disque tourne quelques secondes, et puis rien, pas d'affichage, pas d'autre craquements du disque.
Ca peut venir de la pile ?


----------



## mad'doc (28 Octobre 2003)

Si ça peut aider:


----------



## Oizo (28 Octobre 2003)

mad'doc a dit:
			
		

> .
> A l'allumage, son "normal", le disque tourne quelques secondes, et puis rien, pas d'affichage, pas d'autre craquements du disque.
> Ca peut venir de la pile ?



Si je me souviens bien, les LC 475 n'avaient effectivement pas d'affichage du tout quand la pile est vide. Il s'agit donc sûrement de la pile, d'autant plus s'il est resté débranché assez longtemps...


----------



## Zitoune (28 Octobre 2003)

J'ai eu ce problème avec une machine : la définition minimale de l'écran était supérieure à la définition maximale supportée par la machine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




As-tu essayé de zapper la PRam ?

Pour la pile, essaye d'allumer, d'éteindre ton Mac avant de le rallumer une nouvelle fois.


----------



## mad'doc (28 Octobre 2003)

Pour l'écran, je lui ai mis un 15" Apple. C'est peut-être trop "grand" mais je me souviens que c'était pareil avec le 14" que j'ai. Mais je vais tenter de nouveau.
Pour la pile, j'ai bien essayé de le redémarrer à plusieurs reprises aussitôt éteint mais rien de plus que décrit précédemment.
Je vais acheter une pile cet après-midi (si j'en trouve une)


----------



## Zitoune (28 Octobre 2003)

Et en essayant de démarrer sur une disquette ?


----------



## mad'doc (29 Octobre 2003)

Oizo a dit:
			
		

> Si je me souviens bien, les LC 475 n'avaient effectivement pas d'affichage du tout quand la pile est vide. Il s'agit donc sûrement de la pile, d'autant plus s'il est resté débranché assez longtemps...


La panne est trouvée: LA PILE !!!
Merci Oizo


----------



## mad'doc (29 Octobre 2003)

mad'doc a dit:
			
		

> La panne est trouvée: LA PILE !!!
> Merci Oizo


Merci également aux autres membres ayant contribués à ce post


----------



## Zitoune (29 Octobre 2003)

Super que ça marche 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Que comptes-tu faire de cette machine ?


----------



## mad'doc (29 Octobre 2003)

La vendre...


----------



## mad'doc (29 Octobre 2003)

mad'doc a dit:
			
		

> Le vendre...


En fait, je vais essayer de me séparer de tous mes vieux Macs que j'entasse pour en racheter un.
Un G3 beige ou bleu-blanc me suffirait. Juste pour en faire un serveur avec Jaguar pour y mettre une carte wifi et un ou deux gros disques durs pour faire les sauvegardes de mon iMac et mon PéCé portable.


----------

